# Falcons at Work at CFB's Preventing Bird Strikes



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2007)

I found this interesting, thought you would, too.

 Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

*Air Force uses ancient practice of falconry to prevent disaster*
Holly Bridges, Air Force News (CF), 9 Jan 07
Article Link

The recent opening of the Above Ground Complex at 22 Wing North Bay did more than mark the start of a new era in North American aerospace defence. It also paid homage to a Canadian Air Force member killed in the line of duty, under circumstances that may not be that well known or understood by many Canadians, inside or outside of the military.

Sergeant David Lindsay Pitcher was a crewmember aboard a 962d Airborne Air Control Squadron (AACS) E-3, Yukla 27, which crashed in Elmendorf, Alaska on September 22, 1995.

What many people may not realize is the aircraft crashed because five Canada Geese were sucked into the aircraft's engines. Bird strikes, as they're called, may sound harmless enough, but when they happen, they can be catastrophic and deadly.

Since 1995, the Elmendorf and Anchorage communities have beefed up their Bird Aircraft Strike Hazard (BASH) programs, making them among the most active bird strike prevention programs in the world, according to the United States Air Force "Airman" magazine.

The Canadian Air Force has quite an aggressive bird strike prevention program across Canada using a variety of wildlife control methods, including the 3,000-year-old practice of falconry. 12 Wing Shearwater and 8 Wing Trenton, for example, use falconry to control birds and wildlife.

Al Adams, the "bird man" or falconer, of 8 Wing Trenton, uses "nature to control nature" on the airfield, choosing mostly falcons to control seagulls, birds and other wildlife that might be tempted to venture near his territory. That can mean using falcons or hawks to attack and kill wildlife individually when necessary, or over the longer term, use the predators to "send a message" to wildlife in the area to stay away.

"Put falcons or hawks on or around an airfield, and you can actually create a void. Other birds just know not to go there. We can clear the airfield pretty quick," says Mr. Adams. "Falcons are the lords of the sky. There is no better way to control wildlife to my mind. When you put a bird of prey out there you get a long-lasting effect."

Birds of prey such as falcons are hunters, predators and carnivores, so they live off the meat of other animals. Known for their excellent vision, strong hooked beaks specialized for slicing meat, and feet equipped with powerful claws. "Falcons reinforce the predator/prey relationship," says Mr. Adams.

8 Wing Trenton has about six birds of prey on the payroll, including Rose, Fearless, Herc, Santa's Little Helper, Skydiver and one that has yet to be named.

"We try and fly each bird every day," says Mr. Adams. "We have the birds' diets adjusted so they're ready at different times of the day. Some we can fly for two or three hours, get 40 or 50 flights out of them while other birds, depending on their training and species, we might get six or 10 flights. In the summer time we generally have a bird with us every day, everywhere we go, either in the truck or out on the airfield."

While to some, the idea of working with birds in the great outdoors, may sound like fun, - and it is, says Mr. Adams - the real reason for the job is serious stuff – to prevent disaster and potentially save lives.

"You could definitely say that's what we do. It's a great job. I've always loved working with birds since I was a young boy. No two days are alike. It's a dream come true."


----------



## 54/102 CEF (14 Jan 2007)

Great article

Its all about Murder most Fowl - The Cooper's Hawk is part of the Falcon Family - one stopped by for lunch in the back yard yesterday. Never mess with an Airman  More for Birdmen here www.peregrine-foundation.ca


----------



## TN2IC (14 Jan 2007)

*Stupid Comment Post Warning*



Why do we just use Phalanx anti missile system?  :rofl:


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/333517/phalanx_anti_missile_system/


That Seagull will be messed up!



*You were warned*


----------



## gaspasser (14 Jan 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> *Stupid Comment Post Warning*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Stupid Comment Post Warning*
Agreed!  Birdman is an important asset to Flight Safety on the Airfield. Aside from preserving wildlife, there's the human factor.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Jan 2007)

Going back on Topic:

There is a gentleman that uses a Falcon at Shearwater as well to help prevent birdstrikes. You see him occassionally come down the Dockyard as well.


----------



## navymich (14 Jan 2007)

Airports are also using Border Collies in this role.  More information and background on that is  here (too much to post within the thread).  Within the link is data put together from Cold Lake about the use of the Border Collie there for both birds and deer. 

(hmmm, I think I've found a new foster home for my dogs....I'll just take them with me and put them to work.  )


----------



## gaspasser (14 Jan 2007)

Always looking to get away from pouchsitting fees and kenneling, huh mich? ;D


----------



## geo (14 Jan 2007)

Company out of Montreal has been using Falcons to keep airport runways clear in several Eastern seaboard airfields.  Montreal & Boston amongst others.... stand by as I look for reference


http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/03/0325_030325_falconry.html

http://www.tc.gc.ca/CivilAviation/publications/tp13029/Visual/menu.htm#Falconry


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jan 2007)

YZX (Greenwood) uses technical devises in lieu of birds.  Bangers and other noise makers keep the birds away.  Plus the grass is kept short all summer long to prevent nesting.


----------



## navymich (15 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> YZX (Greenwood) uses technical devises in lieu of birds.  *Bangers* and other noise makers keep the birds away.  Plus the grass is kept short all summer long to prevent nesting.



Wouldn't sausages just attract more birds and animals??  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (15 Jan 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Wouldn't sausages just attract more birds and animals??  ;D



sausages? where?  now?


----------



## hoist-monkey (15 Jan 2007)

;D
A little off topic about airfields, but still applies to Falconry.
In Regina, in the 80's, I don't know if they still do it but the city hired a falconer to help clean up the pigeon problem in downtown Regina.
I remember it because if you went to downtown Regina on Scarth st. and around the Cornwall centre area, you were repeatedly being dive-bombed 
by pigeons on a regular basis and the streets and sidewalks looked horrible.
I think the guy they hired was either Syrian or Lebanese I can't remember but that doesn't matter, needless to say natures answer to the Combat Air Patrol solved the problem really quick. We use to go sit out in the park and watch them it was amazing.


----------



## Rigger (15 Jan 2007)

Out on the west coast we have Bald Eagles, they don't move for anybody.... including the Buffalo. Every other bird gets out of the way, but not the eagles. I wonder how the hawks would fair at an airfield with Bald Eagles on it?


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2007)

Amaazing thng to watch a falcon take out the Pigeons & gulls hanging around Dorval airport..... 

The thing about Falcons and the Falconers is that they don't have to be present all of the time.  Deploy the falcon for a half day & "word" gets around real fast to the Pigeon / seagull population that it isn't safe to be anywhere near the airfield.  Then it takes several days before "lunch" decides it is safe enough to come out again.

Falcons are very efficient, relatively cheap to contract and don't disrupt the  business at hand.


----------

